# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Arlec portable air-conditioner

## Smurf

Does anyone have any experience with the Arlec portable air-conditioner? 
It's rated at 12,000 BTU (3.5kW) so I'm not expecting it to turn the whole house into a fridge. I know what to expect from that sort of power so aren't asking for info about that aspect. 
But it's only $99 (new from the shop) and seems like an outright bargain. I'd only use it a few days a year on those rare hot days and like I said I'm not expecting spectacular performance. But for just $99 and given that I have no a/c at all now it seems like a good deal.  
Anyone got one of these and can comment? Main thing I'm wondering is that it does actually produce the 3.5 or so kW of cooling and won't break the first time I use it (or do anything nasty like catching fire etc).  
I don't have the model number, just that it's "Arlec Portable Air Conditioner - 12,000 BTU, 3 speeds, 24hr timer, remote control".

----------


## Naf

wow that's cheap, I'd snap it up for sure. Just don't tell anyone else where it is  :Biggrin:

----------


## rrobor

Logic tells me you cant cool air without getting rid of heat, Used to see those things sitting in houses watering the air. if its one of those, it may be worth a few bob in scrap. $99 eh no.

----------


## Smurf

I'm pretty sure it comes with a flexible duct that blows the hot air outside so in theory it could work and cool the room. How efficiently and with what downsides I'm not so sure. 
I'm going to the shop tomorrow for a look.

----------


## Uncle Bob

We had a similar one in Perth. It managed to keep a 3M square room chilled, much bigger room than that it might no work so great, but if you sit in front of it, it should at least make a nice chilled airflow over you.

----------

